# 'Fracking' for gas in Llandow, Vale of Glamorgan



## bendeus (Mar 28, 2011)

Just heard news that the Vale county council intends to give the go-ahead to exploratory work for a gas-fracking operation in Llandow, just up the road from where I live.

Fracking works by drilling deep then pumping fracturing fluid at a pressure high enough to fracture the rock, thus releasing gas. It is the subject of no small amount of controversy in the States, where it is alleged to release highly toxic agents including carcinogens and endocrine disruptors into the ground, air and, potentially, grounwater sources.

Anyways, feels strange and somewhat worrying to think about something like this coming so close to where I live. Further information here. It might be time for me to do a more portly and middle-aged reprise of my activities at Newbury if they're determined to go ahead.


----------



## rhod (Mar 29, 2011)

Best to send planning objections to VoG Council:

http://thevalesaysno.com/?p=33

Seems to have stirred up a fair bit of local opposition, which is encouraging. I think the Council will have a fight on its hands if it goes down this road.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 29, 2011)

Aye. I've sent emails to Janes Davidson and Hutt as well as to the council. Big public meeting planned in Llantwit Major next week. Things definitely starting to pick up.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to bump this highly populated thread

Coastal oil and gas have withdrawn their planning applications due to local pressure. Vale activists discovered a load of existing boreholes in the area that hadn't been mapped by the Environment Agency, as well as a house within a couple of hundred metres of the proposed site that hadn't been taken into account.

This naturally just means that the bastards will seek out another site elsewhere in the Vale to add to existing test sites in Aberavon, the Garw valley and one other that I forget.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2011)

application resubmitted




			
				Walesonline said:
			
		

> The application was withdrawn by the company last April after it was made aware of a private house near the proposed test-drilling site.
> The fresh application, which follows a noise impact survey on the property, is likely to go before Vale of Glamorgan councillors next month.
> The company is partners with Australian firm Eden Energy which holds 10 exploration licences across South Wales and has said the operation has the potential to “transform the Welsh economy”.
> 
> ...


sly bastards
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...eignited-in-vale-of-glamorgan-91466-29283508/


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

> The application was withdrawn by the company last April after it was made aware of a private house near the proposed test-drilling site.
> 
> The fresh application, which follows a noise impact survey on the property, is likely to go before Vale of Glamorgan councillors next month.
> 
> The company is partners with Australian firm Eden Energy which holds 10 exploration licences across South Wales and has said the operation has the potential to “transform the Welsh economy”.


Transform the owner's bank balances more like.


----------



## bendeus (Aug 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Transform the owner's bank balances more like.



I went to the public meeting a few months ago, and the cheeky bastard actually had the effrontery to claim that he was only doing it to help reduce the UK's carbon footprint and to boost the economy of Wales. Such munificence! Such philanthropy!


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2011)

I cant wait for the oil company involved to insist that people in Llandow have always been able to set their tap water on fire.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 26, 2011)

agricola said:


> I cant wait for the oil company involved to insist that people in Llandow have always been able to set their tap water on fire.



.... and lots and lots of small earthquakes.  If you break up the bedrock and lubricate it with fluids, it tends to slip a bit.


----------



## Snorkelboy (Sep 13, 2011)

No fracking involved in this application - this is just the preliminary testing borehole.

See Supportin info here:

http://vogonline.planning-register.co.uk/PlaRecord.aspx?AppNo=2011/00812/FUL


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2011)

been sent this
Sept 23 in Bridgend


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am emailing to give you some information about a screening of GASLAND, to be held at Bridgend College on September 23rd (630-10pm), for 120-150 people.
> 
> ...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 14, 2011)

agricola said:


> I cant wait for the oil company involved to insist that people in Llandow have always been able to set their tap water on fire.



And the water company adding a charge for supplying gas as well.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 14, 2011)

Snorkelboy said:


> No fracking involved in this application - this is just the preliminary testing borehole.
> 
> See Supportin info here:
> 
> http://vogonline.planning-register.co.uk/PlaRecord.aspx?AppNo=2011/00812/FUL



I think the issue is that as surely as night follows day, the test borehole will lead to a full application for commercial drilling - they pretty much know the gas is down there.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2011)

planning meeting was tonight, deferred for a site visit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-15101164


> *A decision on an application to test drill for gas in the Vale of Glamorgan has been deferred by the county council for a site visit.*


news video from itv this afternoon before meeting
http://www.itv.com/wales/fullprogramme/
first item
travellers strategy second


----------



## starfish (Sep 29, 2011)

This has probably been mentioned on other threads but if you can, watch "Gasland". A documentary on fracking across the USA that has caused all sorts of horrendous problems.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 29, 2011)

fracking gas


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2012)

test drilling allowed on appeal by Wales Planning Inspectorate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-18734810


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 6, 2012)

Wankers.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if this was influenced by the report by the Royal Society and Royal Academy of Engineering that declared fracking safe if tightly regulated?

Either way, it comes as no surprise. The shift away from renewables and towards methods such as fracking as a means of desperately and belatedly dealing with the increasingly precarious energy situation in the UK is gathering pace, and woe betide you if your community happens to be sat on limestone shales.

Thing is, there was little grounds to oppose the test drilling, and I always feared it was going to get the green light at some point. I think the real battle will come with the almost inevitable application to begin extraction further down the line. From what I can gather the potential contamination of local aquifers, which represent the backup water supply for the entire area, sounds like a pretty good place to start.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Shameful, absolutely shameful. As an engineer, I strongly believe fracking is not safe.

Water contamination is more than likely, in my opinion, given that nobody knows where the fracture lines go, or for how far.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

rearing its ugly head again 
the comments are very depressing
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...s-could-power-uk-for-16-years-91466-32944247/


> The Senedd’s Environment and Sustainability Committee has heard evidence on the controversial method of shale gas extraction commonly known as fracking.
> Among those addressing the committee was Gerwyn Williams, director of Coastal Oil and Gas Ltd – the group applying to test drill in south Wales. Mr Williams said a report from one US consultant based in Dallas showed there is over 50 trillion cubic feet of shale gas lying under one part of south Wales. He said: “The UK currently uses around 3.5 trillion cubic feet each year so we already know that we have 16 years of energy lying under south Wales.
> “But we have only just scratched the surface. “We now know that through similar methods America has a 100-year gas supply, there is no reason why we cannot be in the same position.
> “There is a big prize for everyone in Wales if this works.”


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2013)

'16 years supply' is surely a claim, rather than the proven resource.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

ooh look! loads of it! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22748915


> *One of the energy firms hoping to exploit the UK's resources of shale gas says it may be sitting on significantly more gas than previously thought.*
> 
> UK firm IGas says there may be up to 170 trillion cubic feet of gas in the areas it is licensed to explore in northern England.
> But it remains unclear how much of the gas will be economically extractable


----------



## Tankus (Jun 23, 2013)

Not just Llandlow  .... but also LLantrithyd and another site near Bonvilston ..... bound to annoy the Cowbridge set ......lot of monies and legal expertise there no doubt , with a keen eye on personal property prices as a motivational factor .....
This is all somewhat remarkably below the radar ....only found out about the Llantrithyd site while wandering about in LLantwit Majors victoria day yesterday ...http://thevalesaysno.com/?p=33 were handing out leaflets .....might just tool along to the community meeting in Bonvilston , to take a looksee ....bit too close to home  .......

Way too much in tune with the utter dishonesty of the nuclear industry start up for my liking ........the carrot of cheap power with an utter disregard or even planning for the future legacy issues it will leave in its wake .......Once the water table is poisoned ...theres no going back  .......bloody madness in a primarily agricultural area ......


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 23, 2013)

I read some energy scenarios for Wales recently for 2014-2025.

When you're talking in terawatt hours, there is a gigantic void that needs to be filled, even after the assumption that a new nuke plant will be built in Wylfa (which will face massive protests) _and_ a pretty massive renewables deployment (which also faces massive protests at the scale needed). The Severn Barrage would fill a decent gap but that's as far away as ever, with FoE recently cheering it's latest set back. 

That void *will* be filled with either fracked gas or imported gas. Or demand will outstrip supply. And that's just for electricity, we also need gas to heat our homes.

How big that void is depends on economic growth. But if we return to the growth we all desire, the gap becomes pretty scary.
If anyone's interested I'll dig the figures out tomorrow.

I see a lot of protests about what people don't want, but very little constructive suggestions on how we realistically want to power our country.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 23, 2013)

Severn barrage and the tidal lagoons off swansea bay would have got my vote in a shot

That void has been deliberately engineered to force this .......labour knew there was a long term problem going into government back in the 90's , just band aiding_ right on_ farcical wind generation as a sop ....

Fracking test sites here 

http://vogonline.planning-register.co.uk/PlaRecord.aspx?AppNo=2013/00334/FUL   Llandow Trading Estate
http://vogonline.planning-register.co.uk/PlaRecord.aspx?AppNo=2013/00335/FUL   Land on the west side of the road leading from Llancarfan to Bonvilston
http://vogonline.planning-register.co.uk/PlaRecord.aspx?AppNo=2013/00333/FUL   Site located in field 400m along an un-named road between the A4266 and Duffryn


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 23, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Not just Llandlow .... but also LLantrithyd and another site near Bonvilston ..... bound to annoy the Cowbridge set ......lot of monies and legal expertise there no doubt , with a keen eye on personal property prices as a motivational factor .....
> This is all somewhat remarkably below the radar ....only found out about the Llantrithyd site while wandering about in LLantwit Majors victoria day yesterday ...http://thevalesaysno.com/?p=33 were handing out leaflets .....might just tool along to the community meeting in Bonvilston , to take a looksee ....bit too close to home .......
> 
> Way too much in tune with the utter dishonesty of the nuclear industry start up for my liking ........the carrot of cheap power with an utter disregard or even planning for the future legacy issues it will leave in its wake .......Once the water table is poisoned ...theres no going back .......bloody madness in a primarily agricultural area ......


 
I'm from LLantrithyd family still there, will ask them what they know of all this.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 23, 2013)

might be someone you know here
http://www.itv.com/news/wales/story/2013-06-14/gas-drilling-meeting/


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 23, 2013)

Tankus said:


> might be someone you know here
> http://www.itv.com/news/wales/story/2013-06-14/gas-drilling-meeting/


 
yeah, two of my uncles in that and my aunt Janice lol


----------



## Tankus (Jun 23, 2013)

saved you a phone call ....arf


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Jun 23, 2013)

I need to go home more


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 24, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Severn barrage and the tidal lagoons off swansea bay would have got my vote in a shot
> 
> That void has been deliberately engineered to force this .......labour knew there was a long term problem going into government back in the 90's , just band aiding_ right on_ farcical wind generation as a sop ....
> 
> ...


 

Even if they got the money and all planning permission/environmental permits and all the affected communities on side tomorrow. The _earliest_ it would be generating is 2027. What do we use to fill the gap for the next 14 years?

Whether the void was deliberately engineered on not, we still need a plan or some sort of consensus about the best way forward. And all I see is opposition to everything.

I'm not saying we shouldn't oppose energy choices that are destructive and have a negative impact on communities, but I'd just like to see better alternatives offered by groups in opposition.

i.e no we don't want fracking, we think a better option would be for the 4tWh's to come from 800 wind turbines, plus a new nuclear site.

Then the anti-nuke crew could say, no we would prefer 700 drill rigs, plus 8 tidal lagoons and a new coal plant.

Never happens though because you always need to endorse tough (or expensive) choices for it to add up.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 24, 2013)

> The _earliest_ it would be generating is 2027.


 
where did that date come from ?...thats interesting  !.......I thought that one of the key elements of fracking is the ease and familiarity of drilling a pipe string  ...straight off the shelf . Its very quick to get into production.

the long lead times are for the nuke's


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2013)

The BBC programme on fracking the other night was a pile of shite, imo. It was sat so firmly on the fence it was ridiculous. It never once mentioned Gasland. The few times it mentioned negative effects it kept banging on about 'no scientific evidence'. The main couple it chose to highlight to talk to wrt their illnesses seemed a bit wishy washy, and there are plenty of others they could have chosen instead. The closest they got to anything was to say that if there is methane in the drinking water it's going to be from faulty well construction, which can probably be regulated to ensure safety.

Pile of whitewashing bollocks, frankly.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah ...I saw that ......I thought it was a big blowoff _look at me_ .!!!..I got an all expenses paid trip on the BBC ...and_ this is me_ in a rented limo again .....him handing out the bottled water was well trite


----------



## Tankus (Jun 25, 2013)

Although there was one thing that did the interest me ...was that the methane coming out of the taps had been identified as a deep substrate generated gas as opposed to a shallow decomposition one from its chemical makeup.... Inferring a pathway to the frack zone ......

That would suggest the " produced water" is not far behind....... Skipped over quickly.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 26, 2013)

Also there is a another test site at Merthyr Mawr



> *Proposal* DRILL AN EXPLORATION BOREHOLE TO TEST THE DEVONIAN STRATA
> 
> 
> *Location* LAND OFF TYLA LANE METHYR MAWR BRIDGEND CF32 0LT *Parish*
> ...


 
http://eplandocs.bridgend.gov.uk/AniteIM.WebSearch/(S(otalpo45ou3ydojetl5xcs45))/Results.aspx
decision today ....but nothing in the press

dont worry though ....heres some advice if you find yourself suddenly in negative equity and cant afford the bottled water by the gallon ......
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/welsh-government-publishes-advice-how-4710231





I guess to see what's seeped up from the carboniferous underneath .....that seriously increases the size of potential sites if this is viable ....... much more than the already licensed sites  ...all of Southern Pembroke across to Llanelli ....., a massive chunk of the beacons over to Hereford


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 27, 2013)

Tankus said:


> where did that date come from ?...thats interesting !.......I thought that one of the key elements of fracking is the ease and familiarity of drilling a pipe string ...straight off the shelf . Its very quick to get into production.


 

That date came from a planning meeting in Cardiff university with some of the leading experts on the Severn Barrage. 2027 was optimistic and assuming very low opposition and a smooth construction project.

Bearing in mind it would be one of the largest civil engineering projects in the world, what are the chances of that?

I absolutely think the Barrage should be built, but it's this enormous energy gap that I'm worried about.

Fracking or imported gas, that's the choice for the next 10-20 years. If the United States is addicted to oil, the UK is addicted to natural gas.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 27, 2013)

Then why not just buy gas off the open market , Its not going to run out in that time ...let someone else take the ecological risk ....The USA has a lot of space to trade for profit .....wide open pollutable spaces ...we are all crammed in and have a very dynamic water table due to the amount of rain we have . 
We are not going to get cheaper gas ....It will still be at whatever the gas is priced on the open market ....

Fairly interesting meeting last night ,about 70 people turned up .......An American journo and a green party candidate did most of the talking ....
...According to the green party candidate Andy Chyba.... the grand sounding company who bought up the 10km2 mineral blocks for around £2k ...Coastal oil and gas is run out of a top floor of a shed on bridgend businesses park directed by Gerwyn Williams and a few of his mates .... who has a few more companies from this address .
Gerwyn Llewellyn Williams
The company has a working capital of just a thousand pounds in its accounts.....
BBC News - Fracking: Coastal Oil and Gas Ltd backs Osborne support
The applications he has put in for licensing are not for fracking.... but for drilling , which don't need the further licences of hazardous waste disposal , and radiological waste disposal (dissolved out of the shale into the "produced" (contaminated) water by the fracking solvents) a far easier sell to get past the application process .... He just has to show that the gas is there ....and then potentially resell the mineral licence block at a vastly inflated price to a company that actually have the resource to do the fracking and exploit the gas ...He just has to provide the capital to hire in a drill crew who will just do a straight core sample ...It all seems quite speculative ....but these core licences are being tried out all over south west Wales to see what council and community will bite ......And once that's accepted then the waste licences and extraction get applied for ...but then that will be someone elses problem ...that have the resources to deal with it .


All has a sort of depressing inevitability about it .....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2013)

and now this bollocks about giving the local community 1% of the profits! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23069499
oh and another "there's loads more, yipee!" or "there could be a load more but we don't really know how much of it would be any use"


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 28, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Then why not just buy gas off the open market , Its not going to run out in that time ...let someone else take the ecological risk ....The USA has a lot of space to trade for profit .....wide open pollutable spaces ...we are all crammed in and have a very dynamic water table due to the amount of rain we have .
> We are not going to get cheaper gas ....It will still be at whatever the gas is priced on the open market ....


 

I'm not sure that's the best attitude to have. We already pollute enough of the world with our demand for goods and energy. If we want/need the gas, we should face the consequences in our own boarders, not fuck someone else over. 

Plus we can't even buy shale gas from the US yet. There are plans to export, but it's not guaranteed. 

Buying the entirety of our future gas demand on the open market is going to result in punishing price rises. Plus there's absolutely no guarantee of delivery. Due to the north sea we failed to sign any long term supply contracts. We are bottom of the list of most exporting countries if supply is tight. It hasn't been a problem so far, but it will in the future. 

This makes me sound pro-fracking, I'm not. Just at the moment, the short-term alternatives look more grim. Long-term we're fucked either way.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 28, 2013)

I've got a gut feeling this is going to be worse than nuclear for long term pollution 

2019 for the smart meter compliance .......

it will be an easier fix to go after demand rather than sort out the supply.

South Wales is going to look like a dartboard


----------



## bendeus (Jun 28, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm not sure that's the best attitude to have. We already pollute enough of the world with our demand for goods and energy. If we want/need the gas, we should face the consequences in our own boarders, not fuck someone else over.
> 
> Plus we can't even buy shale gas from the US yet. There are plans to export, but it's not guaranteed.
> 
> ...



As a previously 'renewables or bust'-ite I'd have to agree. It appears to be a case of what kind of bread you'd like in your shit sandwich, and as a resident of the potentially worst-affected area I'd have to say that I'd prefer this to importing LNG from Qatar, which in turn is paying for adventures in Libya/Syria, and having a more detrimental impact on the environment.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 28, 2013)

Tankus said:


> I've got a gut feeling this is going to be worse than nuclear for long term pollution
> 
> 2019 for the smart meter compliance .......
> 
> ...



If only we could ensure that this particular carbon wealth grab would benefit the citizens of Wales and not be offshored immediately. We must have learned our lessons from the last time they discovered untold wealth beneath the ground in the locality.


Oh, hang on......


----------



## bendeus (Jun 29, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Not just Llandlow  .... but also LLantrithyd and another site near Bonvilston ..... bound to annoy the Cowbridge set ......lot of monies and legal expertise there no doubt , with a keen eye on personal property prices as a motivational factor .....
> This is all somewhat remarkably below the radar ....only found out about the Llantrithyd site while wandering about in LLantwit Majors victoria day yesterday ...http://thevalesaysno.com/?p=33 were handing out leaflets .....might just tool along to the community meeting in Bonvilston , to take a looksee ....bit too close to home  .......
> 
> Way too much in tune with the utter dishonesty of the nuclear industry start up for my liking ........the carrot of cheap power with an utter disregard or even planning for the future legacy issues it will leave in its wake .......Once the water table is poisoned ...theres no going back  .......bloody madness in a primarily agricultural area ......



Bloody hell! You came to Victorian Fight Day!!

Amazing.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 29, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm from LLantrithyd family still there, will ask them what they know of all this.



Posh, uh?

Cowbridge boy, are yew?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 1, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Posh, uh?
> 
> Cowbridge boy, are yew?


 
No, Llantrithyd


----------



## bendeus (Jul 1, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> No, Llantrithyd



As in the school rather than the exact location


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 1, 2013)

bendeus said:


> As in the school rather than the exact location


 
for a short time yes only 2 years, the rest in the Diff  so I'm half posh if you like.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 1, 2013)

No way will UK hydrocarbons be left underground, they'll all be grabbed just as soon as it's economically viable. There's been drilling for oil in Kent beauty spots for thirty years or so. They haven't produced any yet (I don't think) but eventually new technology will make production profitable. And if they can get away with it in the Home Counties, Wales will be a pushover. I mean, who gives a damn about Wales???


----------



## Tankus (Jul 2, 2013)

The guy who owns the bulk of the mineral extraction licences in south Wales has five companies with a total reserve capital of £1208 .......two of his companies only have £4 in the bank.....

Dunno if he's fronting other people .....but it seems real seat of the pants stuff financially..... He's certainly not one of the big boyos...

Just running a few test bores , the renting of the drill rigs and riggers are going to set him back quite a bit.... Not to mention the appeals and legal advice that's coming

The bigger companies seem to be going for the Bowland shales in the midlands, so it looks like Wales is more on the fringes and its England that's going to bear the brunt


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2013)

no shit! 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/fracking-could-result-welsh-resources-4871579


----------



## nogojones (Jul 9, 2013)

It would just be sooo much better and nicer all round if they let a Welsh company run it. 


Or would it be just as shit regardless of the nationality of the company?


----------



## Tankus (Jul 18, 2013)

Its a bridgend geezer thats owning the Welsh exploration .

Happy fracking speech by ...errr..... fat english tory  https://www.gov.uk/government/speeches/uk-onshore-production-michael-fallon



> £100,000 for each exploratory well, with one per cent of revenues for communities at the production stage.
> That is as much as £5-10m during production, according to industry estimates.
> It is a good offer - millions of pounds that can help with money off bills, building playgrounds and sports halls or even providing regeneration schemes.



Considering there is an immediate 20% drop in property prices in a fracking area , that £100k would cover the loss  of just about 2 Cowbridge house sales ....heh


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2013)

they now have a site http://www.llantrithyd.com/


----------



## Tankus (Jul 27, 2013)

cheers for that

Bit of community pressure on those  local landowners named in the petition .
Awkward for them to say the least .


----------



## Tankus (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm wondering if Gerwyn its looking at Balcombe with some trepidation as the costs mount up over the delays  inflicted upon Cuadrilla 's effort to run a test bore...( the next greenham common, ?)
The police costs alone have hit £730k already even before this weekend.  http://m.wscountytimes.co.uk/news/l...-protest-policing-costs-now-730-000-1-5399111
He does not have the financial depth of Cuadrillias hedge funded backer's


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2013)

38 degrees petition fwiw
http://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/say-no-to-fracking-in-south-wales?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 26, 2013)

South Wales shale gas: £10m deal collapses



> There are questions over the future ownership of potentially lucrative shale gas and coal seam methane reserves in South Wales after the collapse of a £10m deal.
> 
> Australian firm Eden Energy announced in May it had agreed to sell its exploration licences in South Wales to Shale Energy PLC, which planned to list on the London Stock Exchange.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2013)

Fracking in Wales
audio from bbc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-23895276
says cheaper gas prices 

has something on the opposition groups
also about Gerwyn with him speaking, comparing it to drilling a water well!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2013)

not balanced that report, nothing about the dangers and that it won't bring down prices here 
bollocks


----------



## Tankus (Aug 30, 2013)

Gerwyns drilling for "gold".......needs a pension plan


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2013)

more straight out propaganda! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-24026014
nothing about danger underground etc, no counter argument



> A senior government minister has thrown his weight behind the exploitation of shale gas. It is suggested that south Wales has huge reserves that could be tapped by a process called fracking.
> 
> Protestors in the Vale of Glamorgan have already made clear their opposition to exploiting gas reserves.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2013)

3 applications for 'exploratory' test drilling in the Vale and one in Llantrisant, RCT
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-24376142
'recommended for approval'


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 11, 2013)

BBC coverage of Wales often seems *particularly* prone to being lobbied by interest groups, normally government or corporate interest-favouring ...

Above opinion based on watching the Welsh bit of BBC Breakfast most days ...


----------



## bendeus (Oct 11, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> BBC coverage of Wales often seems *particularly* prone to being lobbied by interest groups, normally government or corporate interest-favouring ...
> 
> Above opinion based on watching the Welsh bit of BBC Breakfast most days ...



Yup. Same across the board. Currently, for example, Welsh rugby is in danger of extinction due to the new breakaway European competition. Much of this is down to the battle between clubs and union. It's a very relevant debate to be had that impacts on a national sport. BBC Wales' coverage, however, is shallow, one-sided and lazy, and that's being kind. I think it's down to the ease with which BBC Wales executives can be 'got at' by corporate or vested interests in the small pond that is, essentially, Cardiff, when everyone is jostling up against one another.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2013)

WG criticised on fracking
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/welsh-government-under-fire-neglient-6222577


----------



## Tankus (Oct 22, 2013)

Too right...!

The boyos are worried about local backlash and their job preservation on the taffia gravy train.

Can't be getting the fairly politically apathetic majority radicalised and starting to question just what is the welsh assembly for.

It was suggested to me by my local councilor , and I don't think he was jesting, a week or two ago that the anti frackers were being funded by the Russians.

Amazments

There's a meeting in Bridgend tonight .......might toddle along if a mates up for a pint.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, interesting meeting......

The websites "Frack free Wales" has very little being inputed into it , and the  " the vale says no" has even less , as the original person running it has withdrawn as it has been overwhelming her.

The 3 main sites have all got planning permission to test drill within the next 3years as mentioned earlier, so its now down to Gerwyn in the shed to the timing and whether he has the finances for it., A waiting and watching game.....as soon as they start the ground and access preparation , the local groups will notify everyone else ....then what ?
Seems to me that there are a lot of little groups all  doing their own thing, with seemingly limited communication in getting the message out from their groups as to what's going on.

Glad I went ,


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2013)

Bit of networking required then.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 15, 2013)

> Cluff Natural Resources (LON:CLNR) has raised £2mln from investors to help it take forward five underground coal gasification projects in the UK.
> The group’s projects are found in the Firth of Forth, in Scotland; the *Loughor Estuary in Carmarthenshire, South Wales; the Dee Estuary, in North Wales* and Merseyside; and at Whitehaven in Cumbria.
> Using the cash, Cluff Natural plans to advance work on feasibility studies, as well as assessing geological and seismic data, securing land options for possible test drilling, and work on environmental impact assessments.


I thought that the coal gasification plan's were less well advanced than fracking , how wrong was I

All of shore due to fairly good possibility of it turning to shit


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2013)

more 'good news' about jobs from shale gas extraction
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/fracking-companies-claim-south-wales-6351720
Gerwyn again too


> Viable shale gas under one area of South Wales alone could amount to six times the UK’s entire 2011 consumption, MPs have been told.
> 
> A trio of energy firms appearing before the House of Commons Welsh Affairs select committee said extraction of shale gas could provide tens of thousands of jobs across the UK and said the potential in Wales and the north west of England was “immense”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tankus (Dec 11, 2013)

Apart from the HGV,s the jobs are fairly niche and will be imported in on short term contacts from a global job pool

Well , no surprises here in the granaid

Just like nuclear in its early days, all about the profits now , and no consideration for the future and the waste implications.


> Taxpayers will pay to clean up any pollution caused by fracking if the companies go bankrupt, after a proposal to make UK operators take out insurance against such damage was ruled out by the government.



http://gu.com/p/3y5hx

Gerwyns running on a shoestring, particularly after the last deal with the ozzies fell through.

The bulk of pipe string failures occur a decade or two after extraction and capping.
Gerwyn will be long gone, and the taxpyer will be left holding the can.
Silicosis/asbestos/thalidomide anyone?  Similar time scale!
Quite telling that the insurance companies are a bit leary about issuing bonds ...

Try  selling your house  , and getting insurance cover or buyers getting a mortgage if in the vicinity of a frack too.

Hey ho !

That photo from Wheaton, Blackpool
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Where hell is the safety margin for rainfall , its even got a downslope off to the left of picture


----------



## bendeus (Dec 12, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Apart from the HGV,s the jobs are fairly niche and will be imported in on short term contacts from a global job pool
> 
> Well , no surprises here in the granaid
> 
> ...



So it's happening. Now let's see to what degree our government are able to localise jobs and profit.

You may be unsurprised to learn that I am not optimistic.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 12, 2013)

At the last meeting in Bonvilston reading rooms it seemed as though it was all go, and that Gerwyn has 3 years to get in there ....The first the villagers at Llantrithyd would know is when the groundwork prep starts for the pads or road widening at the gate and road up to the A 48......


----------



## bendeus (Dec 13, 2013)

Tankus said:


> At the last meeting in Bonvilston reading rooms it seemed as though it was all go, and that Gerwyn has 3 years to get in there ....The first the villagers at Llantrithyd would know is when the groundwork prep starts for the pads or road widening at the gate and road up to the A 48......



That's my, and many more Llantonians', route to and from work. There's going to be lorries galore along that stretch, right? To what degree are they going to widen? Two lanes mandatory, I'm assuming. That's a big bit of work in itself.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 6, 2014)

bastards wanna do it in brryport harbour..they can frak off! there is a campain under that name "frak off" but I doubt it gona go very far..the peole running the show have no clue abou the heritage(sp) of where the fracking they just slip a politition a few thousand and all of a sudden the council say yes ok..i dnt think its started yetbut it hink its coming  

yea lets destroy the planet


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2014)

www.frack-off.org.uk is a national campaign


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 8, 2014)

we (me and s14n) are going to a meeting nia griffith is doing a meeting on it..public opinion from what i get from people on the bus is ~"they better not bring that bloody fraking crap here, it wont happen here i tell you" well, i dunno if some semi-pissed bus pass using peeps on a bus are gonna stop 'em. i might take my chainsaw, and my blades and my mutha fuckin uzi licking AK-mutha-fuckin-47.. tied to a nine, a glock, a few old grenades that didnt go off and its BOOM TOWN! but s14n says more likely they not let me in and police might happen if i do all that. so i'll just tell 'em to FUCK OF b4 and after i tell 'em to FRAK OFF.

oh and draigg, llainelli? (i kidding)


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2014)

Vale is Not for Shale benefit gig at Cowbridge Town Hall Sat 22 Feb
https://www.facebook.com/events/487758954677875


> Trwbador / The Earth / Cian Ciarán / Colum Regan / The Rumble-O's / Climbing Trees / Vinna Bee / The Lunarcyclist / Nancy Ackroyd / DJ Cymru Wales / DJ Staff Only
> 
> Raising awareness of plans for test drilling and fracking in the Vale of Glamorgan.
> Raising funds for the campaign to stop them.
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2014)

video report with a bit of the gig
http://www.itv.com/news/wales/2014-...mpaigners-stage-concert-in-vale-of-glamorgan/


----------



## Tankus (Apr 11, 2014)

me ..... earlier


> At the last meeting in Bonvilston reading rooms it seemed as though it was all go, and that Gerwyn has 3 years to get in there ....The first the villagers at Llantrithyd would know is when the groundwork prep starts for the pads or road widening at the gate and road up to the A 48......



err ...road is now being widened on my side near west aberthaw and that awkward kink being taken out just before the garage !  , Hmm  .....you don't think.....? 

make it 7 secs quicker for me to get to LLantwit anyways


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2014)

anything to do with this
http://www.valeofglamorgan.gov.uk/D...013/46-LDP-Draft-Infrastructure-Plan-2013.pdf

4th paragraph on page 18


> Gileston – Old Mill B4265 Improvement Scheme
> 
> 2.2.63 Movement along the B4265 was significantly improved following the construction of the Rhoose
> and Llantwit Major bypasses, however, there remains one section of the road, between
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Apr 11, 2014)

I have always thought that is a dangerous bit of road.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 11, 2014)

Probably......... I like the bendy twisty bits...


----------



## teqniq (Apr 11, 2014)

I like bendy twisty bits too but that bit has always seemed a bit iffy to me especially coming after a fairly open wide stretch of road as it does.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm old enough to remember when all traffic went over the old stone bridge which is now 50yards away from the road on the Aberthaw side of the nasty bend!


----------



## bendeus (Apr 23, 2014)

ddraig said:


> anything to do with this
> http://www.valeofglamorgan.gov.uk/D...013/46-LDP-Draft-Infrastructure-Plan-2013.pdf
> 
> 4th paragraph on page 18



Don't think so. I reckon it's a genuine road safety decision rather than anything to do with fracking traffic. They'd turn left towards Barry if they came out of the lanes at Llancadle so wouldn't use the new stretch of road anyway


----------



## Tankus (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm.... seeing these now on jobsearch for the Vale ...a few of them



> Oil & Gas Personnel required.
> Onshore/Offshore contracts Worldwide.
> Excellent rates for the right candidates.
> Our clients are market leaders in their fields,and are recruiting from all over the UK & Europe.
> ...


And others specifically for riggers


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

Plaid Cymru motion in Assembly for a moratorium being voted on very soon, debate was good
fingers crossed now!
Live
http://www.senedd.tv/Meeting/Live/e17ebea3-3ac5-4387-a766-a07047abb213#


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

DONE! woohoo  
37 votes for; 16 against


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

motion passed without amendment




			
				motion said:
			
		

> To propose that the National Assembly for Wales:
> 1. Notes that Wales has historically made a substantial contribution to the UK's energy portfolio.
> 2. Regrets the provisions within the UK Government's Infrastructure Bill that will allow fracking companies to drill beneath Welsh homes without permission from property owners.
> 3. Believes that energy should be fully devolved to the National Assembly for Wales and that the Welsh Government should have the power to block fracking.
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

Press Release. Datganiad i’r Wasg. 
www.plaid.cymru www.partyof.wales 
Embargoed until after the Plenary vote on the Plaid Cymru debate (approx 18:00) Wednesday February 4th 2015
>*>*>Subject to the motion being passed<*<*<

Plaid Cymru wins Assembly support for frack-free Wales

Party’s proposal commits Assemby to blocking fracking

Plaid Cymru’s Shadow Minister for Sustainable Communities, Energy and Food Llyr Gruffydd has welcomed the support of the National Assembly to Plaid Cymru’s commitment to keeping Wales free from fracking.
A motion tabled by the Party of Wales today has won the support of the National Assembly, pledging that it does everything in its power to prevent fracking from taking place in Wales until it is proven to be safe in both an environmental and public health context.

Plaid Cymru has always supported a moratorium on fracking because of the danger it poses to the environment, water and health. A moratorium on fracking has gathered support from politicians from all parties, and last week the Scottish Government announced it would introduce a moratorium.
The Party of Wales Shadow Minister for Sustainable Communities, Energy and Food Llyr Gruffydd said:
“Plaid Cymru has been a lone voice in our opposition to fracking in the Assembly for many years. Today’s vote is an unequivocal statement that Wales does not want fracking.
“It is right that we protect our communities from the potential dangers posed by unproven methods of extracting shale gas from underneath the ground. There has been a growing consensus around Plaid Cymru’s opinion, and I’m glad that the National Assembly has today confirmed its opposition.
“Plaid Cymru wants to see a moratorium on fracking because of the dangers it poses. We want to work towards a sustainable future for Wales, and achieving our obligations to reduce carbon emissions is a big part of that. It therefore makes no sense for us to invest in a carbon-intensive source of energy when we could be harnessing the renewable energy sources that we have in abundance.

“This is a historic day for the campaign for a frack free Wales and a victory for Plaid Cymru in our long-running campaign to protecting Wales’ communities.”
ENDS / DIWEDD


----------



## teqniq (Feb 4, 2015)

happy happy happy joy joy joy


----------



## Tankus (Feb 4, 2015)

The already authorised planning permission clocks are ticking .....Gerwin has until around Oct 2016 to begin the test drills ( non Fracking)  on the 3 sites ,otherwise his PP's expire and then its highly unlikely that he could get a re application back through the council

The sub $50 per barrel are not helping the speculators calculations either ...

Happy happy days


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

'highly unlikely'?

it's a good vote!


----------



## Tankus (Feb 4, 2015)

The pps were for drilling..... .not Fracking ...its how he got them through... He needs to prove that the gas is there in viable quantities..for the potential sell on .less likely ....but still !. ......its not a ban ...just a delay .....a major scramble for "evidence" next
The extraction licences are for 30 years .....its a long game ...


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> DONE! woohoo
> 37 votes for; 16 against



good good.

Do they have the final say on the matter though?

edit: and who were the 16?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

nope no final say as yet
apparently the 16 will be listed tomorrow


----------



## Tankus (Feb 4, 2015)

Hmm....some relevance perhaps ?
http://scottishstatesman.com/labour-attempt-to-cover-up-fracking-betrayal/

Was there some whipping in the assembly for the 16 ?


----------



## Tankus (Feb 8, 2015)

_"Mr Gruffydd, Plaid Cymru Assembly Member for North Wales, welcomed the 37-16 vote in favour of his motion with the Welsh Labour Government AMs siding with Plaid Cymru colleagues while Conservatives and Liberal Democrats voted against."_
_
_


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2015)

how MP's voted

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1xQntkzsvgdc54dog-A/edit?pli=1#gid=1800279083


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2015)

No new fracking licences will be awarded in Wales by the UK Government


----------



## Tankus (Aug 8, 2015)

What about the ones already sold ..?...plus the CBM ones





I think they have a 30 year exploitation window ?
Edit
Ah
_"The move, which doesn't affect licences previously awarded,"_

The key and possibly the most potentially productive patches  have already been sold

Tricksy


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2015)

Yesterday......


> The permit, issued by Natural Resources Wales (NRW) to Coastal Oil and Gas Limited to drill in a field 400m along an unnamed road between the A4266 and Dyffryn, contains clauses to ensure that waste such as rock and soil is recovered or disposed of in a way that protects the environment and local communities.
> 
> It does not allow the company to conduct any hydraulic fracturing (‘fracking’) or to extract any oil or gas. The drilling and testing operations and work to reinstate the land should last no longer than 12 months.
> 
> ...



Looks like Gerwyns got a green light ....now what's the point if there's supposed to be a Fracking ban...eh ? ...he was on the clock for the expiry for the PP on drilling only

.............that welsh back door is well oiled


edit 
link as asked 
Green light  for drilling in  St Nicholas | The Barry Gem


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 5, 2015)

Are they on site yet?


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2015)

Dunno ....its about 5 miles NE of me ......might have a nose around with my camera on my next day off ...hes not going to hang around ....Llantrythid , Dyffryn  are probably all up too for drilling if this gets going , if he can get more than one rig.....  he has to be on site and started before oct 2016 on all of them ...when the pps run out , he'll never get another bunch past PP  now  even for drilling .....


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2015)

got a link for the info in post 106 that can be shared please?
ta


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2015)

I had a feeling this was going to happen ...theres to much money and politcal investment pushing this ....bet the SNP folds on the central valley too

Probably rename fracking and maybe call it something else .(green bubbly energy fizzing ) ..then say its all legal again ...or hell say hes just drilling for fresh clean water and isnt it such a shame theres some pesky gas in it

more here 
Fracking -   St. Nicholas Village, Vale of Glamorgan


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry I don't get it.  Its for drilling only is it not. Not that drilling is harmless.  But this thread is about fracking.

"It does not allow the company to conduct any hydraulic fracturing (‘fracking’) or to extract any oil or gas."


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2015)

err ...then why do you think they are doing it then  ?.............  (clue ...see post 70 and  98)

blimey ...this may be the Dyffryn site ...its nearer than I thought ...Dyffryn is just where the 172 is on that map


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 5, 2015)

In a way being that close to Dyffryn Gardens will help getting the word out because so many people go there and know the area. Are there any new planning meetings or is it too soon for that?


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2015)

......planning meetings are done and dusted for these sites including " public consultation" as far as I'm aware ,they just need final sign off .

..... Dyffryn gardens are well inside the frack zone for a lateral pipe  , they could even reach the edge of Barry from that site nw of  Colcot..... (2.5km )

longest horizontal drill is 11km

Caudrilla have recently been talking about 60 well pads with very long laterals to reduce overall pad density in an area and all the visible crap and protests it entails
Probably going to go well over a mile to maximise extraction (out of sight ,out of mind ).....once they have the pad in ..they can go where they like horizontally ....its now not trespass , and they don't need to notify the landowner or resident above


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Tankus said:


> err ...then why do you think they are doing it then  ?.............  (clue ...see post 70 and  98)



They could conceivably be doing it to test the viability of conventional oil extraction.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 5, 2015)

Tankus said:


> ......planning meetings are done and dusted for these sites including " public consultation" as far as I'm aware ,they just need final sign off .
> 
> ..... Dyffryn gardens are well inside the frack zone for a lateral pipe  , they could even reach the edge of Barry from that site nw of  Colcot.....


I meant the kind of planning meeting about what people are going to do to stop this!


----------



## Tankus (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry Plum .....post on here if I know of one .....



toblerone3 said:


> They could conceivably be doing it to test the viability of conventional oil extraction.


"
"they"  are running out of a shed in Bridgend ..with a working capital of just one grand 
COASTAL OIL AND GAS LIMITED, CF33 6BL MID GLAMORGAN Financial Information

Gerwyn just needs to prove the fracking viability ...then he peddles the PEDL s to the big boys as a proven concern


----------



## teqniq (Sep 6, 2015)

So. they are lying fucks,. Quelle surprise.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2015)

I had a look at the site this morning 








Its off 5 mile lane  which is already slated for an upgrade , and a direct link to J34 miskin on the M4 from the north end of 5 mile .
A4226 Five Mile Lane Road Improvements
land acquisition and improvements have been on the cards since 2013.

this is 5 mile (a4226) looking north at the crossroads ...its a bendy twisty lane 





It then goes to single lane as you turn off west to Dyffryn


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2015)

this is the site off to the right where my cars parked ...looking west up the lane towards 5 mile




looking due north onsite




and east  towards Wenvoe  TV mast (next to the stitch error)  and Dyffryn



bit of a dull day today


----------



## Tankus (Sep 13, 2015)

5 mile ...with the entry point coming off the A48 is probably going to be the route of choice

the road east to Dyffryn then onto Wenvoe (Culverhouse cross) has lots of well heeled property owners with big kick off houses




...west then north from the site would seem to be the cheapest option for road widening

some really pretty houses and churches in the area





I just wonder how many unmapped orphan bore holes there are in the area





I have'nt heard a peep locally ....about protest ...maybe its not so well known as yet
This site wasn't the one that the locals were all up in arms over ...its was nearer LLantrithydd

Its also above the watershed of the River Waycock .....and Dyffryn springs ....

genius

Google Maps


----------



## Tankus (Sep 19, 2015)

> The Welsh Government’s bid to finally put “an end to fracking in Wales” could leave them open to legal action, a North Wales AM has warned.
> Natural Resources Minister Carl Sargeant is considering extending a moratorium on fracking to include Underground Coal Gasification (UCG) amidst fears it could take place on the Dee Estuary.
> The direction means all councils have to refer planning applications for unconventional extraction to Welsh Ministers if they want to approve them – yesterday’s commitment could expand it further.
> During a debate in the Senedd fears were raised the Welsh Government could risk opening itself up to legal action from companies stopped in their tracks by the moratorium.
> ...





Tankus said:


> I had a feeling this was going to happen ...theres to much money and politcal investment pushing this ....bet the SNP folds on the central valley too
> Probably rename fracking and maybe call it something else .(green bubbly energy fizzing ) ..then say its all legal again ..*.or hell say hes just drilling for fresh clean water and isnt it such a shame theres some pesky gas in it*


I thought I was being mildly sarcastic ...it appears not


----------



## Tankus (Sep 25, 2015)

12 months to get several miles of road upgrade ...the pad foundations in...... and drilling already started  by Oct 2016 ....Gerwyns cutting it tight ..He would need to start right now ? ..It took 2  years ...including newt fences  just to straighten out the kink west of Aberthaw ...on the road to LLantwit.....

Cant see how he's going to do it in the remaining timeframe ....?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 17, 2015)

Well ..seems like locals in Falkirk have had the same surprise as us in the Vale


*Angry protestors lined the Forth Road Bridge last weekend after learning the recently extended fracking ban did not cover test drilling.*



> Last week, Scottish ministers slapped a ban on underground coal gasification (UCG) to run alongside the existing moratorium on onshore unconventional oil and gas, which includes hydraulic fracturing – or fracking.
> 
> However, it was announced shortly afterwards firms like Ineos and Cluff Natural Resources would still be allowed to undertake test drilling.


Test drilling to go ahead in Falkirk area despite fracking ban - Falkirk Herald

Also seems as though the  SNP are wavering on the supposed Fracking moratorium in Scotland ..

Why would these companies test drill and g to!all that expense ...unless they were fairly confident of a political fudge coming 

Welsh MPs have used the words banned and moratorium as interchangeable ...but they are not ....


----------



## Tankus (Nov 8, 2015)

Double U turn 


> Ministers bow to pressure and agree they won't allow fracking in Sites of Special Scientific Interest, despite previously insisting a ban would be "impractical"


nov 4 2015

However the the ban is only for surface activity .......they can still run a pipe under the SSSI

the legal machinations are  all over the shop .....

I fully expect the welsh assembly to go the way of the SNP ...So do the oil companies , it seems  , which is why the test drilling is going ahead ......our taffia is well cheap ...probably cover the whole lot for the price of one US senator .....BOGOF deals abound ......


the SNP have voted AGAINST a BAN on fracking ......elections over init


----------



## Tankus (Jan 30, 2016)

well well



> With the oil price plunging across the world and significant political opposition in Wales, it is thought the prospect of exploiting the shale gas and oil beneath South Wales is vanishing.
> 
> It was revealed last week that Eden Energy, which owned 50% of the rights to exploit the shale beds in South Wales, has sold its share for a £1, plus a royalty if petroleum is ever produced.
> 
> The sale was announced to the stock market in Australia where the Perth-based firm is listed.





> Aberystwyth University economist Professor Peter Midmore said: “I think the low prices are a temporary phenomenon, a bid by the Saudis who can pump oil out at very low prices to kill of the oil shale and tar sands industries in North America.”



Eden Energy sells UK gas assets
Why the oil price crash may have killed off fracking in Wales for decades

Only 2 years ago eden was trying to flog them for  £10.06m plus royalties in future extraction

but ...up in Neath 


> A NEATH Port Talbot councillor has called on the Welsh Government to implement a total ban on fracking in the country.
> 
> Councillor John Warman has expressed his shock at the recent decision by Natural Resources Wales to issue an environmental permit to allow drilling for an exploratory borehole in Pontrhydfen, which saw him alongside councillors and residents stage a protest last weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (May 27, 2016)

Publish the report about the impact of fracking on UK climate targets


----------



## Tankus (Sep 21, 2016)

Planning permission for Wenvoe/ Dyffryn Fracking test site runs out next week 

Gerwyns not going to get a reapplication through now ...people are too aware.......

Result......

Happy days...!


----------

